# I hooked up with a tranny last nite!!!



## Killermonkey (Oct 31, 2011)

No, not really you sick perverted bastards!!!


----------



## boxxer (Oct 31, 2011)

You got me...


----------



## ExLe (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## meow (Oct 31, 2011)

Almost as good as being rick rolled.. almost..


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 31, 2011)

Wtf! I figured this thread would be flooded with tranny pics by now. So far we got the guy from entourage and a pic of madmann! Wtf!!!


----------



## ExLe (Oct 31, 2011)

meow said:


> Almost as good as being rick rolled.. almost..


 
meow do you like hot Barley legals?...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146050-omg-she-hot.html

^^^^^^^^


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 31, 2011)

Would you take a hummer from a tranny?


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Oct 31, 2011)

where is that tranny pic with the tiny, red, tighy ball sack that I like?


----------



## ExLe (Oct 31, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> where is that tranny pic with the tiny, red, tighy ball sack that I like?


 

Here ya go brotha...


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Oct 31, 2011)

That's the stuff!    What's wrong with that sack?


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 31, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> That's the stuff!    What's wrong with that sack?



Thats half sack???...


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 31, 2011)

Where's the other ball?


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 31, 2011)

Madmann, what's wrong with your ballsack?


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 31, 2011)

I wanna know where he got that tie from.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 31, 2011)

meow said:


> Almost as good as being rick rolled.. almost..



Nothing even comes close to being Rick Rolled

Let BMW know about this thread, he has tons of tranny pics. You won't be able to stop the tranny pic train.


----------



## 2B1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Drool baby drool...


----------



## 2B1 (Oct 31, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## meow (Oct 31, 2011)

ExLe said:


> meow do you like hot Barley legals?...
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146050-omg-she-hot.html
> 
> ^^^^^^^^



Dammit Exle ... that's the second time I've been rick rolled by u. Out of reps maybe next time.


----------



## ExLe (Oct 31, 2011)

meow said:


> Dammit Exle ... that's the second time I've been rick rolled by u. Out of reps maybe next time.


 

I make up for it in the same thread...

I posted a bunch of OMG ass pics...

Did you check them out?...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146050-omg-she-hot.html


----------



## 2B1 (Nov 1, 2011)

+1 for the mini basketball.   You sick fuck!


----------



## ExLe (Nov 1, 2011)

2B1 said:


> +1 for the mini basketball. You sick fuck!


 

Thank you... 

plenty more where that came from...


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146464-anything-goes-up-her-holes.html


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 1, 2011)

ITT: Someone wants to hook up with a tranny looking for attention by pretending he doesn't.


----------



## fsoe (Nov 1, 2011)

did ya suck it 

did you pound that a__ 

did she/he pound yo A__ 


was it good


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 1, 2011)

This is cockbaggery!!


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 1, 2011)

Crono, don't be mad because I stated the obvious that you opened a lame ass thread and you're pissy about it.  I Will own you son if you don't watch it!


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 1, 2011)

More tiny red tight ball sack tranny pics!


----------



## yerg (Nov 1, 2011)

ExLe said:


>


 I love that shit^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 2B1 (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 1, 2011)

Any pics of old trannys??


----------



## 2B1 (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 1, 2011)

Older!


----------



## ExLe (Nov 1, 2011)

yerg said:


> I love that shit^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


 



That's the exact expression I did when I found out we were had...


----------



## ExLe (Nov 1, 2011)

2B1 said:


>


 



Granny Tranny, a new fetish...


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 2, 2011)

Where are my cock riding old trannys?   Stop being a bunch of knob gobblers and get those wrinkled ball slapping chicks with dicks on here!


----------



## BillHicksFan (Nov 3, 2011)

I believe you, KM. I guess when you work in the military long enough any dude with hair longer than an inch could pass as a trannie. 
Generally I'd ask for pics but I'll pass this time.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 4, 2011)

Cum on!  You should've at least made up a good story.   Too bad potentiallyfatal isn't here with his tranny reach-around AP stories.


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey bro, I read the other thread where you claimed to gotten a tranny here and there. I always say to each their own, you are alright in my book in terms of being honest with yourself. In fact, that thread is the reason I started this one- for shit and gigs

. I am sure others here have tried the cock but won't ever admit it.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Nov 6, 2011)

JFC: Ive never "tried the cock". 
I've been with some trannies and it was all good. They were all stunning and in regards to a couple of them I didn't find out they were trannies until a few weeks after the fact. That rattled me slightly and then i got over it and realised its no big deal. They were all extremely feminine therefore I don't see it as a homosexual act.  
If those girls were to come to the bars in my country they'd have heterosexual guys all over them.


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 7, 2011)

How did you find out?


----------



## bmw (Nov 8, 2011)

he tested POZ


----------



## bmw (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 8, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> JFC: Ive never "tried the cock".
> I've been with some trannies and it was all good. They were all stunning and in regards to a couple of them I didn't find out they were trannies until a few weeks after the fact. That rattled me slightly and then i got over it and realised its no big deal. They were all extremely feminine therefore I don't see it as a homosexual act.
> If those girls were to come to the bars in my country they'd have heterosexual guys all over them.


 How did you not find out until later? Did you only get to 3rd base and/or hookup?


----------



## bmw (Nov 8, 2011)

maybe they were post op?  Or they did a good job tucking?  Maybe he just got a BJ?  Maybe it was dark?  

Hell, it should have been a requirement.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 8, 2011)

bmw said:


> he tested POZ



Unlike other types of porn flicks, there's a lot of condom wearing in these tranny flicks BMW posts.  I would imagine it doesn't get much filthier than fucking a tranny.


----------



## bmw (Nov 9, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Unlike other types of porn flicks, there's a lot of condom wearing in these tranny flicks BMW posts.  I would imagine it doesn't get much filthier than fucking a tranny.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Nov 10, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> How did you find out?





Call of Ktulu said:


> How did you not find out until later? Did you only get to 3rd base and/or hookup?



Two were post Op and I lived in Thailand. When you live in a tourist destination for long enough you begin to see things that the tourists can't. 

Trannys have been stereotyped by the all too common masculine and often vulgar version. They aren't all like that.


----------



## bmw (Nov 10, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Two were post Op and I lived in Thailand.



Ahh...paradise!  Lucky guy, to live in tranny heaven.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 10, 2011)

bmw said:


> Ahh...paradise! Lucky guy, to live in tranny heaven.


----------

